# Can't wait for my new nozzle



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just placed an order with Jetter's Edge and got the tracking info for a new nozzle. Can't wait till it gets here!!!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Just placed an order with Jetter's Edge and got the tracking info for a new nozzle. Can't wait till it gets here!!!!



What did you get?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Their latest and greatest nozzle. When I saw it, I thought it'll be perfect for when the line is completely stopped up.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well don't leave us hanging. What did you get?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Not cool man, this thread is useless without more information. Smile


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably that spinning Unibit that shoots water out of it like a rocket and a fire engine strapped together.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Or he got a jetaxe which is very boring looking.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

a roto jet ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Or he got a jetaxe which is very boring looking.


I did! Don't you rain on my parade. I think it'll be a great just to blast a hole through the stoppage. I know a few people with the screwdriver nozzle and they like them....I think this one will be better. 

Gotta remember I'm at 5.5 gpm 4300 psi so I'm more limited in nozzle selection so I think one will work great for me.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I did! Don't you rain on my parade. I think it'll be a great just to blast a hole through the stoppage. I know a few people with the screwdriver nozzle and they like them....I think this one will be better. Gotta remember I'm at 5.5 gpm 4300 psi so I'm more limited in nozzle selection so I think one will work great for me.


I've never heard of this nozzle? Post a pic when you get it.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you get the one with the front jet?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

pics or you are full of main line clog matter:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Well it's coming from australia so you gotta give it a sec. But will definently post pictures!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah buddy! Just came in. I think this will be a great design. I like how the forward nozzle is protected better. Crossing fingers the curse doesn't hit me and I get to use this soon.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.thejettersedge.com.au/products/nozzles/nozzles-1-4/jetaxe-nozzle-166-167-detail


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Am I missing something?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Missing something? As in equipment? Money?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Missing something? As in equipment? Money?



I don't get the pic you posted. It looks like an old brass worn out nozzle of some sort.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Look down at the blue post-it note.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow. It's tiny. (That's what she said)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lol It sure is when you put it next to a nozzle that is too big even for your jetter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The link shows a nozzle with a quick-connect. How do they keep from losing them. I know it can happen.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Still pretty cool


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

They have a locking quick connect that they designed I guess. I've thought about trying them. I'm thinking about using a pioneer hydraulic coupling on one as well but haven't done it yet. You can attach and then turn the release ring so it wont slide back.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Their quick connects have an oring in them that keeps out the sand. If you move the jetter hose while under pressure, then it'll never come off. 

I almost always do all my jetting going forward and pull back under no pressure so the quick coupling isn't worth it for me.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Look down at the blue post-it note.


:laughing: Didn't even see that. How can I when you have like 100 pounds of brass next to it. Have you try this thing yet?:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not yet. I have a bit of a curse on me. When I buy a tool, I end up not needing it for months. Had a month with 3 slab leaks and decided I needed a bigger jackhammer. Haven't had a slab leak call since......that was early last year. I hope the curse doesn't extend into jetting.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Not yet. I have a bit of a curse on me. When I buy a tool, I end up not needing it for months. Had a month with 3 slab leaks and decided I needed a bigger jackhammer. Haven't had a slab leak call since......that was early last year. I hope the curse doesn't extend into jetting.


I've only run across 2 patch jobs after putting out 7k on equipment and supplies..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy crapola this nozzle pulls! It outpulls the warthog. Those jet streams are super clean. I like the way the nozzle goes forward to protect the front jet. 

Because I'm using npt, I did have to retap the nozzle as it comes in bpt only. The difference is super minor and retapping was easy.

Highly recommended!!!!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I did! Don't you rain on my parade. I think it'll be a great just to blast a hole through the stoppage. I know a few people with the screwdriver nozzle and they like them....I think this one will be better. Gotta remember I'm at 5.5 gpm 4300 psi so I'm more limited in nozzle selection so I think one will work great for me.


How does it do on the clog?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

real good!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy schumoly people! Had a frickin jet job from hell! 

This was one of my sewer inspections. Older couple, both environmentalists and don't use much water. They had a section repaired next to the house back in 2008 and since then haven't had a backup. 

Go in 20' and hit roots and can't punch through with the camera and it's holding water. Send in the warthog.....nothing. I mean nada. Send in the Jetaxe and that thing goes through. Now it wasn't easy and I had to rotate the hose but it blasted a hole right through. But then I hit 85' and not budging. For 30 minutes I try to get through....nothing. So send the camera in. Big roots every single joint until I hit 70'. The city connection was at the 75'. My dumbass has spent 30 minutes with the nozzle in the city. 

Pull out and go to the warthog. The jetaxe did a great job of blasting a hole right through so the warthog went to the city easily. Unfortunately the warthog wasn't cutting these roots out. Switched to the root ranger and now we're blasting roots out. 

So after cleaning it all out, found out the 4x6 was at the 20' so the issue was in 6" the whole time. Also had a complete break at 44'. 

Maybe I exceeded my jetter cutting with the warthog in 6"? The root ranger had no issue though. Now if I didn't have the jetaxe, I have to pull the dreel out and try to snake it out. Maybe it would've been faster but I doubt it. 

So I don't consider the Jetaxe a cleaning nozzle but a "blast a hole" nozzle. Plus that pulling power was awesome. Between the Root Ranger for cutting, the Warthog for cleaning, and the Jetaxe for blasting I don't see a need to ever upsize my jetter. Well worth it!!!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Badassness


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Dreel


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Gear Junkie, What is your jetter size?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Gear Junkie, What is your jetter size?


5.5 gpm 4300 psi


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> 5.5 gpm 4300 psi


Where did you purchase it from. I am running 8gpm 3500psi on a 3/8"


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Where did you purchase it from. I am running 8gpm 3500psi on a 3/8"


I built it myself. It started off as a pressure washer. I left the pump and engine connected and took it all apart and rebuilt it to my needs.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I built it myself. It started off as a pressure washer. I left the pump and engine connected and took it all apart and rebuilt it to my needs.


Sorry Junkie I should have said "The Nozzle"


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I ordered mine directly from Jetter's Edge in Australia. Really surprised to see how fast shipping was. However Jetter's Edge posted on FB that they're now selling in the states through JNW.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im4YdIUrqy0 

Video from today's job. Blasting holes. I ended the preinspection at 11:57


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

You're a hole pocker now :yes::laughing: just kidding. Looks like it works good:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lol I knew someone was going to say it! Here's a few of the before and after pics.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm! I have my doubts about the two bottom pics they're 4" off in the distance


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I know one thing you didn't fix. Water runs on the side of the pipe.:laughing::jester::whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wocka wocka....everyone's got jokes. But in all seriousness though, my video is a good example why a camera is so important. Gotta inspect to make sure you got all the roots out.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Wocka wocka....everyone's got jokes. But in all seriousness though, my video is a good example why a camera is so important. Gotta inspect to make sure you got all the roots out.


Can't jet with no camera. No way to know if you are placing the nozzle at the right spot. Just because you see water draining doesn't mean is fixed. But a camera will show you and you can be 1000% sure.


----------

